# spinning



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i really want to learn to spin. ive tried the drop spindle but thats to complicated for me. whats the easiest way/wheel for beginners.tyia

i also want to learn how to make socks. this is driving me nuts because i want to learn so badly.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Alas, we have all been there and done that. LOL

Not everyone can pick up the drop spindle. For some folks, it's just not their thing. Personally, I prefer it to a wheel, but that's me. One thing I will say though, whether you use a wheel or a drop spindle or a kick spindle or any other kind of spinning device, you are going to have to have PATIENCE.

It does not happen over night. Some people pick it up faster than others. It took me about 8 months to get "good at it" but I could have gotten there sooner if I had practiced more often. Practice is the key. Very few people, however, can spin good yarn right away. You have to develop a feel for it. It takes time.

That having been said. Buy the best wheel you can afford. If you are on a budget, I suggest looking at the BABE wheels which are ugly but functional and inexpensive. I would make certain that you LIKE spinning (and have the patience for it) before plunking down $400 - $500 on a really fine wheel. If money is no object, I'd check out the Majacraft ones. They are just fabulous.

Just my two cents.

donsgal


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm sure you'll get lots of support here ... we love enabling new spinners! 

I personally spun with a drop spindle for about a year, and then my craving for a wheel was finally met. My family got me a Babe wheel for my birthday - I figured that wa sa good way to start, as they are not too expensive (about 1/3 the cost of a wooden wheel) and I wasn't really sure if I'd be into it or not. 

Well, I do love to spin, and my Babe wheel is just great. I have a black PVC Production wheel, single treadle (some prefer double, but I'm not particularly coordinated and I really do like the single). I have extra bobbins (can't have enough of those - that lets you try out different things as the mood strikes), and I really do enjoy it.

Right now, I'm up to my neck in many other things so I don't get much spinning time in, but it's a sanity saver. 

Welcome to the Fold!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Drop spindle really is easy. Try putting the spindle in a bowl so you don't drop it while you get use to spinning and drawing the fiber.

Park and draft is a good technique to learn as well. 

Joy of Handspinning Website has some good videos on spinning
http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/spindle-types.shtml

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I started spinning on a wheel I still have that wheel and it is my favorite. I didn't learn the spindle until I had been spinning for many years. I just couldn't get it to work for me. Then when Carol began the Spinning 101 thread on the forum I followed along and now I love spinning on my drop spindles (I have many). The Spinning 101 thread is up at the top of the page as a sticky.

My first wheel and my favorite wheel is an Ashford Traditional, I bought mine used from the friend who taught me to spin.

You can easily buy a used wheel but make sure you know what you are buying. I would advise that you stay away from antique wheels. As a beginning spinner it would be too difficult to know if it is in working order and replacements would be difficult or impossible to find.

Babe makes a good wheel as the others have stated. So if you are on a budget that may be the way to go. If you have any fiber stores near you or guilds or groups that meet you would be wise to go and try out different wheels. There may also be people who could help teach you.

Good luck! Feel free to ask questions if you have them. If you are wheel shopping and find something you want to ask us about try to get pictures so we can better help you.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Babe wheels are good, but also don't be scared to get yourself a decent wood wheel. If you hate it, you can always resell it, and they do not lose much value. 

For some good inexpensive wood wheels check out:

Louet the S15 is very inepensive (unfinished) and is a sturdy solid little wheel with good balance.

Ashford Traditional, they're often available on the secondary market.

Kromski makes some good inexpensive wheels though they're a bit lightweight for my taste.

I just bought a little wheel in Missouri from a local craftsman, and that was a great deal so if you're close to that area, that's an idea too.

When I bought my wheel I had never seen one before and had no one close enough to give me lessons. I bought the one I thought was prettiest because I figured if I hated it it would look good in the living room at least. I loved it but it took awhile. Had I started on a spindle, I probably never would have kept at it. Staring at that wheel every day made me determined to spin it.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Oceanrose said:


> I just bought a little wheel in Missouri from a local craftsman, and that was a great deal so if you're close to that area, that's an idea too.


for those of us in Missouri, can you give us more information about this? I'd love to buy a hand-crafted wheel!

Thanks,

donsgal


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks theres such good advice here. im going to spin someday im going to make myself learn,even if it takes forever which knowing me it might. id like to try a wheel mabey id have more of a knack for it drafting on the spindles is what gets me stuck.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Oceanrose said:


> Had I started on a spindle, I probably never would have kept at it. Staring at that wheel every day made me determined to spin it.


My lovely wife didn't start spinning until we bought our Babe Electric.

She stomps on the electric pedal and goes like she's in NASCAR. Her father would have been proud.

The Babe Electric with 3 large bobbins and a large flyer for plying cost us about $300 as I remember. We've spun a lot of Angora on it. They are small enough to fit in a picnic basket for transport.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i did'nt even know they made electic pedal wheels! it seems im more in the dark than i thought. im going to check that out thanks for the tip.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Risa, I'd _almost_ sell you mine ... she and I have a love-hate relationship most days. She'll spin a lovely thread but only after she gets a daily dose of encouragement devolving into threats and coercion .


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Donsgal, see my thread on a Fairytale wheel. It's a castle style upright built by a guy near Mansfield MO. I'll find their card, need to e-mail them anyway. The wheel was under 300.00


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

what kind of wheel would you recommend for a beginner?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Dreamy said:


> what kind of wheel would you recommend for a beginner?


We bought our Babe Electric
http://www.babesfibergarden.com/hhelectspinning2.html

because of low price but a member of our Angora guild is a
distributor and she helped learn how to use it efficiently.

A few of our Angora guild have Babe Electrics so advice
is easy to come by.

So if you know some spinners, look at what they are using
and maybe you can get a chance to try some out. Spinners 
are great enablers.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm learning on an Ashford Traditional with single drive and Scotch tension. There's only two adjustments to make on it. Pretty easy-peasy, not a fussy wheel at all. I like it, and it really doesn't take up much floor space. It's pretty easy to find a reasonably priced one on eBay.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks i need something thats not too complicated. the more frustration the longer it will take and i want to spin now!


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

You should see if you can find a spinning guild near you. They're a wealth of information and you might be able to see all different kinds of wheels and try them out. A lot of spinning guilds even have equipment you can borrow. Here's a list of spinning guilds by state http://interweave.com/spin/resources/spinning_guilds/default.asp


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

I bought an Ashford wheel last night off of ebay, I can't wait to get it. I didn't even bid...just hit the buy it now button, I'm like you I can't wait to start spinning....:banana02::banana02::banana02:


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

The wheel I teach everyone on is a Louet S15. Partially because it's indestructable, partially because it's easy to adjust, and mainly cause it has nice balance. You also don't have to worry about keeping it oiled.

But, find the wheel that speaks to you, don't get something just because it's easy for a beginner. You'll spin more if you love your wheel and you're bonded to it. Sounds crazy I know, but it's true!


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Have no idea whether it's still for sale, but here's a recently posted ad for a Louet S17 available at a great price to a beginner.

http://www.kbbspin.org/node/3340


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks all. im going to spin no matter what!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

r7flock said:


> I bought an Ashford wheel last night off of ebay, I can't wait to get it. I didn't even bid...just hit the buy it now button, I'm like you I can't wait to start spinning....:banana02::banana02::banana02:




SWEET!!!! :banana02:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

congratsr7flock i hope you learn faster than i do.


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

Dreamy said:


> congratsr7flock i hope you learn faster than i do.


I don't know about that....I'm kinda a slow learner...maybe we can learn together thanks to HT


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

the wheel ocean rose is talking about it what i learned on and I love it. I highly recomend it. another lady on here has one as well.

it is partial pictured in some of my pic threads


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

I took lessons from a nearby handspinning guild to get my feet wet. Try asking at local yarn/fiber shops for classes maybe?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

r7flock said:


> I don't know about that....I'm kinda a slow learner...maybe we can learn together thanks to HT


me too. learning together sounds fun. its always easier when you have a partner going through the same thing.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

as soon as i get enough money im getting a wheel! sounds like louet is a favorite here. im going to have to find a yarn shop around here mabey they can lead me in the right direction. the only spinning guild near here is at least 2 1/2 hrs away.


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

Dreamy:
Is there a local extension office in your area..they usually have good information too..just an idea..


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i dont know. what is a local extension office?


----------

